# Chillaa ND Appy I need your help.



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The causes of flaxen have not been isolated yet. Sometimes it inherits in families, other times it doesn't. Sometimes two chestnuts with dark manes/tails will pop out a foal with flaxen, sometimes two flaxen parents will have a foal without. It's one of those really awesome crapshoots that can't even nearly be predicted lol.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto what Chiilaa said. I wish that the flaxen gene has been isolated as I love flaxen reds.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chillaa thanks for the info.
Anyone know of any Arabian lines that carry the gene. both of my girls have The Minstrel in their pedigrees.

I am also amazed that it only took you 3 minutes to find and answer this thread while keeping up a lively debate on another thread
Can I borrow your technical super powers to learn how to post pictures? Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't personally know of any lines, but look at the produce and heritage, and see what is there.

I should be studying for an exam, so I am procrastinating. That doubles my forum efficiency lol.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Me too NDappy. thanks for your prompt reply. I would really like to keep one or two in the future. Shalom


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know much about Arabian lines otherwise I would offer to keep my eyes open. I'm more of the stock breeds. 

LOVE this gorgeous guy, but he's not what your looking for :rofl:









As for uploading or posting pictures click on "Go Advanced" under the quick reply box. 

When in the Advanced screen scroll down to "Additional Options" and you will see a button that says "Manage Attachments" and click on that. In the upload file from your computer box, click on "browse" and pick the picture you want to use from the folder it is in. The click upload. it will upload it and attach it at the bottom of the thread like this -


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> I don't know much about Arabian lines otherwise I would offer to keep my eyes open. I'm more of the stock breeds.
> 
> LOVE this gorgeous guy, but he's not what your looking for :rofl:


Clearly this horse is just not well taken care of. In light of that, I'm willing to put myself out there and take him off the hands of the owner! It's a tough job but someone has to stand up and do it!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

NDappy you are a good judge of horse flesh. thanks for the lesson as well.
I do own a few QH mares here so i would not be adverse to breeding one of them for a flaxen mane. Now you are tempting me. 
If anyone knows of any lines that throw a lot of flaxen let me know. Shalom


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

hehehe David his owner is on this forum.  I believe that he has thrown a good portion of flaxen foals, but not 110% on that.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have seen flaxen in quite a few paints and arabs not as many QH's though or TBs for that matter. My first pony was a welsh mare that had very lght flaxen mane and tail. I cried like a baby when she died at the age of 32. I was 6 and she was 3 we grew up together. taught me how to ride and she bucked at least once a day for the first year and every so often after that just to remind me who was boss. Shalom


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I really like Fire' n' Ice ...Arabian stallion. I think it was tiffany ranch
I can't find their website now  He was georgous! beautiful flaxen mane


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I would spend some money to breed a Fire N Ice look alike.
Precious As Gold was stunning also. Shalom


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Chillaa thanks for the info.
> Anyone know of any Arabian lines that carry the gene.


While my knowledge of bloodlines is very limited (I worked for an arab race farm for years, so know racing blood only), I can tell you the stallion By Golly gave us several very flaxen fillies and we had a few kids of both genders by Monogramm who were flaxens with varying amounts of chrome.

Not sure that By Golly is alive anymore (he would be a very old man by now, as he was a senior stallion when I had the pleasure of working with him many years ago), but I believe Jolly By Golly is still around.

Monogramm colt:









By Golly filly:









By Golly filly:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Phantom just what I need more incentive to really pursue this idea.
You and NDappy are cruel and evil by tempting me to consider breeding for colour .
If I get hounded off this forum for doing so then its your and NDappy fault.
Notice that chillaa refrained from infecting my weak mind with flaxen horses.

Thanks for the replies. Monogram is a great sire would love to find some of his offspring. Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Thanks Phantom just what I need more incentive to really pursue this idea.
> You and NDappy are cruel and evil by tempting me to consider breeding for colour .
> If I get hounded off this forum for doing so then its your and NDappy fault.
> Notice that chillaa refrained from infecting my weak mind with flaxen horses.
> ...


HA!! I could, but I am far more cruel than that. I say go ahead and breed for colour - provided you have checked all the other boxes first, such as conformation, health etc. I have absolutely no problem with breeding with colour as a check box on the list, as long as the other stuff comes first.










Would you believe that I don't like Fire an Ice, not based on himself, but instead on the breeder/owner and their insistence that he is/was a palomino...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chillaa even a non colour expert like myself knows that Fire N Ice was NOT a palomino. Its not possible. i always thought they dyed his mane.
How did the palomino registry allow him in?

Breeding for colour is not in itself harmful. I just dont think it should be one of the top 5 reasons to breed for. Too much can go wrong if colour is the main reason for breeding.

chillaa now that you have joined the ranks of the cruel people I will now strike your name from my Christmas list. Not that I have ever had one being Jewish and all but if I did you NDappy and Phantom will be excluded. So There. Shalom


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Thanks Phantom just what I need more incentive to really pursue this idea.
> You and NDappy are cruel and evil by tempting me to consider breeding for colour .
> If I get hounded off this forum for doing so then its your and NDappy fault.
> Notice that chillaa refrained from infecting my weak mind with flaxen horses.
> ...


If you look at quality horses first and color last, nothing wrong with that. Also don't hear you planning to send a "wrong" color horse down the road.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh no! Don't cross the atheist off the christmas list!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Chillaa we would be making history an atheist removed from a Jewish man Christmas list. they could make that into a reality TV show.

Phantom there is no such thing as a bad colour for a horse. If there is I have never seen it. some of those loud appys are a little too much IMO but a good horse can be any colour.
I breed for good conformation, temperament, intelligence, type, good feet, and ability to stay in good condition on mainly pasture. then I think colour. Shalom


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No Presents? *cries and hides in the corner*


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

For showing me how underprivleged I am since I do not have a pasture full of flaxen Maned beauties you must be punished.
My unhappiness knows no boundaries.
However i do and always will bow to yours and Chillaas superior knowledge of all things dealing with the shades and variations of horse colour genetics. I vow to never post a picture of any bay horse without first consulting the two of you to see if it is in fact a brown horse. That i can promise and should be gift enough since i am sure the 2 of you are tired of repeating yourselves on this issue.. Shalom


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Cedars Mojave is a flaxen chestnut. I don't think he's had any progeny but his dam is a flaxen chestnut as well.

I just know him because he's local to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Forgot to include his page: Cedars Mojave
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Dancing Arabian he is nice and now since the colour gurus have given me their support I may indeed start looking for a flaxen that throws a lot of flaxen.
I know it might be easier and a more sure bet to buy one but he is related to both my flaxen maned mares and that might be the trick in getting one. Linebreeding. Both are rabicano and one is able to be registered as a pinto her whole udder area and belly are white as well as small white spots from her neck to her belly area. Shalom


----------

